# Neues Gehäuse, CPU wird zu heiß!



## SkoII (22. November 2012)

Hallo

ich habe einen i7 2600k, 8 GB DDR3 Arbeitsspeicher und eine GTX 580. Verbaut in einem NZXT Guardian 921. Alles selbst verbaut. Damals habe ich die Temperatur auch gemessen und unter Volllast (BF3) war der CPU grade mal bei ~70°C. Bei WoW ~60°C.
Ich habe nun alles in ein neues Gehäuse verbaut, da der Platz zu gering war. Das neue Gehäuse ist ein CoolerMaster Silencio 550. Dort habe ich im Idle ~40°C bei Volllast (BF3) diesmal knacke ich an der 82°C Marke. Ich habe ein bisschen Angst, dass das zuviel ist. Bei WoW habe ich immer noch ~63°C.

An der Wärmeleitpaste liegt es nicht. Im alten Gehäuse war es ja auch wunderbar. Ist das gefährlich, diese 80°C? Das Gehäuse wird halt auch ein bisschen warm.

Der CPU-Kühler ist übrigens ein Scythe Mugen 2!

Ich habe BF3 jetzt auch nur ~20 Minuten getestet und es war schon bei 82°C.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Nach der BF3-Party waren auch Grafikkarte und Festplatte ziemlich warm!


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. November 2012)

zuviel wäremeleitpaste?


----------



## SkoII (22. November 2012)

Nein. Im vorherigen Gehäuse lief ja auch alles wunderbar mit maximalen 70°C bei voller Auslastung.

Ist es normal, dass das Gehäuse warm wird? Ist mir im ersten Gehäuse nicht aufgefallen. ^^


----------



## Schrottinator (22. November 2012)

Lüfter falsch herum verbaut? Oder vielleicht ne schlechte Luftzirkulation? Es ist normal, dass ein Gehäuse warm wird, immerin produziert so gut wie alles im Innenleben abwärme. Wie arg es sich erwärmt, hängt unter anderem vom Material ab.


----------



## Blut und Donner (22. November 2012)

Hast du die WLP neu drauf gemacht? Weil du sagst, im alten lief alles normal. Falls du sie nicht neu drauf gemacht hast, sondern noch die alte nutzt würde ich sie erneuern, gut möglich dass durchs ausbauen etwas verrutscht ist und die WLP nicht mehr optimal verteilt ist. 82°C sind für eine CPU schon sehr viel.


----------



## Caps-lock (22. November 2012)

Ich finde 70 Grad unter Volllast auch schon recht warm.
Und eigentlich sollte ein Gehäuse nicht warm werden, dann das bedeutet, dass sich die Luft staut.
Wird dein Gehäuse ÜBERALL warm ?
Ich hab nen 2700k @ 4,2 Ghz und der Prozi wird beim Diablo zocken während noch ein Stream und ein wenig Kleinkram im Hintergrund läuft zwischen 30 und 35 Grad warm.



> CoolerMaster Silencio 550.



Grad erst richtig hingeschaut.
Das Gehäuse ist von Haus aus gedämmt oder ?
Dämmungen dämmen nicht nur Lautstärke sondern auch Wärme.
Also noch ein Lüfter rein ?


----------



## Leviathan666 (22. November 2012)

Bei > 60° habe ich bisher immer sofort PC ausgemacht und für ausreichende Kühlung gesorgt (sprich: Säuberung).
Bei jenseits 90° ist Schluss, ich würds aber auf gar keinen Fall drauf ankommen lassen.
Warum du jetzt bei wesentlich mehr Platz eine größere CPU-Temperatur hast, lässt sich leicht erklären:
dein Lüfter sitzt nicht richtig und ist während des Umbau noch weiter verrutscht.
Check auch mal bitte ob die Wärmeleitpaste nicht marmorisiert (also: hart) geworden ist.
Wenn Garnix hilft einfach mal nen neuen Lüfter ausprobieren.


----------



## SkoII (22. November 2012)

Das mit der Dämmung ist mir auch eben erst eingefallen. Das kann auch ein Grund sein. Soll ich die Dämmung rausschneiden?

Der Rechner wird wenn dann nur auf der Oberseite beim Mainbord warm.

Wo ich noch einen Lüfter reinbauen soll, weiß ich gar nicht. Höchstens vor dem Festplattenkäfig, allerdings würden davon, wenn überhaupt nur die HDD profitieren.

Das mit der Wärmeleitpaste nach dem Umbau ist so eine Sache. Wie mache ich dann den CPU und den Kühler erstmal sauber von dem Zeug? Ist ziemlich zäh, habe ich zumindest in Erinnerung
Dennoch habe ich beim ersten Zusammenbau des Rechner peniebel darauf geachtet, dass die Wärmeleitpaste richtig aufgetragen wird. Videos angeschaut, Anleitung gelesen und das Ergebnis war auch super.

Ich kann mir nicht erklären wo das Problem herkommt...


----------



## Claut (22. November 2012)

Nun, wie Schrottinator bereits geschrieben hat, liegt es wohl an der Zirkulation. Ich selbst hatte den [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]CoolerMaster Silencio 650, und durch die Dämmung die Verbaut wurde, nimmt diese viel Wärme zu sich. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dieser konnte ich nur entgegen kommen, in dem ich Seperat Lüfter Verbaute, so wie einen Stärkeren CPU Kühler. [/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Dazu habe ich beim Umbauen auch die WLP dennoch erneuert. Es brachte was, war aber mit dem Ergebnis nicht zu Frieden und besorgte mir einen Big Tower ohne Dämmung, und siehe da, das Problem war gelöst.[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]RC-932-KKN5-GP
[/font]


----------



## SkoII (23. November 2012)

Ich baue morgen nochmal 2 zusätzliche Lüfter ein und checke mal den CPU-Kühler mitsamt Paste.

Dazu eine Frage. Kann ich den CPU-Kühler einfach abschrauben und abziehen? Danach müsste ich die Wärmeleitpaste von Kühler und CPU entfernen/säubern und neue anbringen, stimmts?

Ich sage euch dann morgen nochmal bescheid.

Nur noch eine nebensächliche Frage: Der Scythe Mugen 2 ist doch eigentlich als CPU-Kühler für den i7 2600k vollkommen in Ordnung oder?


----------



## Blut und Donner (23. November 2012)

Ja, der sollte eigentlich keine Probleme machen, doch selbst die 70°C davor finde ich zu viel. 60°C unter Volllast wären normal. (Oder hast du übertaktet?)


----------



## SkoII (23. November 2012)

Ich habe Wärmeleitpaste erneuert und beim Umbau ist mir aufgegfallen, dass eine Schiene vom Scythe nicht richtig verschraubt war, deswegen hat er minimal gewackelt. Habe beides behoben. 

Im Idle habe ich jetzt 28°C bis 35°C, aber meist 30°C.

Um eine aussagekräftigen Test mit CoreTemp zu machen, wielange sollte ich Prime95 laufen lassen?


----------



## eMJay (23. November 2012)

Wenn du nur Temp. testen willst bis die nicht mehr steigt.... so 30 min sollten reichen.


----------



## SkoII (23. November 2012)

Ich habe Prime95 und CoreTemp eine knappe halbe Stunden laufen lassen. Das Ergebnis war überraschend. Zuvor hatte ich eine maximale Temperatur von 82°C und jetzt grade mal 61°C. Wie gesagt, die *maximale* Temperatur. 

Ich habe folgendes getan:

- Geräuschdämmungen entfernt (kaum ein Unterschied zu hören)
- einen zusätzliche Lüfter in der Fronst installiert
- Wärmeleitpaste erneuert
- CPU-Lüfter fest verschraubt (eine Schiene war vorher ein wenig locker)

Ich danke allen und hoffe die Sache hat sich erledigt.

Falls noch mal etwas kommen sollte, benutze ich wieder diesen Thread.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (23. November 2012)

lüfter sind so eine sache.

hat die luft eine richtung in der sie durchfließen kann?
lüfter rein und raus sollten gleich sein.
bei meinem gehäuzse ist oben einer in den ehemaligen dvd schächten, der bläst direkt zum cp und dann direkt auf den nach draußen lüfter. cpu is immer kalt

gerade nochmal das gehäuse angeguckt, den unteren festplanntenkäfig würde ich ausbauen. sind die billiglüfter vorverbaut? austauschen gegen welche die auch luft schaffen


----------



## Night2010 (24. November 2012)

SkoII schrieb:


> Ich habe Prime95 und CoreTemp eine knappe halbe Stunden laufen lassen. Das Ergebnis war überraschend. Zuvor hatte ich eine maximale Temperatur von 82°C und jetzt grade mal 61°C. Wie gesagt, die *maximale* Temperatur.
> 
> Ich habe folgendes getan:
> 
> ...



Die Dämmung zu entfernen war Quark, der Lufter vorne und einer Hinten, oder oben hätten gereicht.
Wenn du keine Lufter drin hast ist die Temp normal, da die Luft nicht bewegt wird. Ne Dämmung kostet vielleicht 1-2°, das ist nicht der Rede wert.


----------



## SkoII (25. November 2012)

Den unteren Festplattenläfig kann ich nicht ausbauen, denn dort müssen die Festplatten rein. Ich musste den oberen Käfig ausbauen, da sonst die GTX 580 nicht reingepasst hätte. Dieses alte Schlachtschiff.

Die Dämmung habe ich einfach präventiv entfernt. Wie gesagt, man hört keinen Unterschied von der Lautstärke.

Solange es funktioniert ist ja alles gut. 60°C sind maximum.

Ich habe 2 Standart-Lüfter und vorne noch einen zusätzlichen installiert.


----------

